
What Netscape’s Founder Thinks About the New Google Browser - robg
http://gigaom.com/2008/09/04/what-netscape-founder-has-to-say-about-google-browser/
======
david927
I expected better comments here. I think Marc's right to be excited and I've
also been waiting for this for a while. Now that it's here, though, I'm
underwhelmed. I think if they had worked with Firefox instead, the outcome
would have been great, but as it is, it doesn't offer tangible benefits that
are apparent enough to any normal user that would justify a switch. In other
words, this is one of those exciting things that no one will remember in six
months.

------
josefresco
This is the same guy who sold Netscape to AOL for 4.2 billion and took a job
at AOL as their CTO. Which makes me somewhat doubt his judgment on browser
related issues.

~~~
ivey
Are you saying you would have turned down the 4.2 billion dollars of stock?

------
zandorg
Meanwhile uber SGI/Netscape genius Jim Clark is dating Australian supermodel
Kristy Hinze.

